# Moving to Sydney in Jan/Feb 2015



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, anyone moving to Sydney in Jan/Feb 2015?


----------



## sam2024 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

I would be moving to Sydney in March 2015.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Amol

I am planning to move in Feb 2015. How about you ? ..looking ahead for tickets

Anyone else


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

Hi. Moving to sydney in 1st week of jan 2015.


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi..

I am planning to immigrate in March mid o something...


----------



## Luby3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all I'm moving in first week of feburary2015


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I might move between Jan and Mar.. very fluid as of now. Anyone from Mumbai here?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> I might move between Jan and Mar.. very fluid as of now. Anyone from Mumbai here?


Ya, I am probably going in Feb but to Melbourne.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Should we form a group to support others on first day in Sydney? My skype ID : paven_stock.
Please add me in the group for communication purpose. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Moving in Feb and March may be difficult due to Cricket World Cup


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

louis ho said:


> Should we form a group to support others on first day in Sydney? My skype ID : paven_stock.
> Please add me in the group for communication purpose.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi
Where r u frm.
V r moving to Sydney frm mumbai. Flying out on 8th jan 2015


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

Flying from bangalore on jan 20th 2015!


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

My first visit to Sydney will be in January 2015, from 23 Jan to 30 Jan (Tentatively), could we set up a celebration dinner in Sydney if the timeslot is fit? 

Permanent move will be in April 2015. lane:

Cheers :tea:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

flying to sydney on the 1stof february..reaching on 2nd...


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning for April 2015.. Has any of you secured jobs already ?? Any of you moving with your spouses ?? How much funds are you planning to take and in what form ???


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

ausplanery said:


> My first visit to Sydney will be in January 2015, from 23 Jan to 30 Jan (Tentatively), could we set up a celebration dinner in Sydney if the timeslot is fit?
> 
> Permanent move will be in April 2015. lane:
> 
> Cheers :tea:


Hahaha. Though celebration dinner sounds good to me, I wud rather wait till I secure a job


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> flying to sydney on the 1stof february..reaching on 2nd...


Hello.. Fellow United fan here!! 

I'm reaching on Jan 21st.

GGMU


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning for April 2015.. Has any of you secured jobs already ?? Any of you moving with your spouses ?? How much funds are you planning to take and in what form ???


Hi,

I have tried to find jobs from here. But nothing has materialised yet! I'm planning to open NAB account and put some money into it so that I can access it once I am in Sydney. My wife will be joining me after 1-2 months.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried to find jobs from here. But nothing has materialised yet! I'm planning to open NAB account and put some money into it so that I can access it once I am in Sydney. My wife will be joining me after 1-2 months.


How much funds are you planning to transfer to your NAB account ?


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

sas119 said:


> How much funds are you planning to transfer to your NAB account ?


Thinking somewhere in the range of 5k-6k AUD initially


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

How's about accommodation first 1-2 months before getting a job? Any ideas?


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey sat1908, are you from bangalore? I a also planning to move to sydney - jan or feb


----------



## sagar rana (Dec 1, 2014)

*Moving to Sydney to pursue MEM n MES*

Hey!


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

So depending on 457 grant, I am also hoping to move in jan/feb to Sydney. 
Any ideas on housing?
I plan to rent a room in maybe a 2 bedder sharing with another roommate in the city or surrounding suburbs. 
What sites and agents are you guys using?


----------



## sagar rana (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey! 

I am also going to Sydney for MEM at UTS....and
recently I found a few ppl and we have made a 
whatsapp group where we have added each other and 
there we chat, discus our problems and share our knowledge, 
views and blah! blah!...I was wondering If u are interested 
to join in the group? we r trying to add as many as we can...


Sagar..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

any idea about good suburbs?


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

We are looking for a permanent place in Fairfield West.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sagar rana said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am also going to Sydney for MEM at UTS....and
> recently I found a few ppl and we have made a
> ...


This is a violation of RULE 10!

Check forum rules!


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> any idea about good suburbs?


upvote on this.
any suburbs close to cbd that is recommended? 

i am looking at glebe and chippendale, zetland for easy accessibility.
are they safe though?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> Hello.. Fellow United fan here!!
> 
> I'm reaching on Jan 21st.
> 
> GGMU


I am flying on 23rd Jan to Sydney via Qantas from Delhi.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> Hello.. Fellow United fan here!!
> 
> I'm reaching on Jan 21st.
> 
> GGMU


ggmu....glad to see somebody..

me on 1st feb...havent decided on the suburbs...hope there is an active united fan club in sydney...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

guys..what are the relatively cheaper suburbs where we could live for like 1k per month ...till getting job...
also, can someone tel me how to commute from sydney airport...i hear the cabs are very expensive...


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

We are flying on 17th Feb from Mumbai to Sydney .....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i am little worried about travel from sydney airport...the cab service i checked somewhere was very expensive..can someone suggest cheaper options?


----------



## Manz (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi..this is Manz..from Pune ..moving to Australia in May june..with family...confused between sydney and Melbourne..


----------



## Manz (Dec 2, 2014)

I guessMelbourne is cheaper than Sydney.


----------



## Manz (Dec 2, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> I might move between Jan and Mar.. very fluid as of now. Anyone from Mumbai here?


Hi I might move in May June..from Pune..have questions in mind...u think one should ship the stuff or look for furnished house..which is better option..
Thanks..


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Manz said:


> I guessMelbourne is cheaper than Sydney.


Melbourne is cheaper but colder and climate unpredictable...


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys

1. Is there an ideal time to move to australia, many told me look at a time when you dont have many graduates passing out and also not during december to jan 

2. what are the rental options in the suburbs of the Sydney, melbourne and brisbane do they offer paid guest accomodation?

3. My wife is the primary applicant and i am the secondary applicant, i was thinking to move first and then call my wife for obvious reasons of cutting down the cost? any suggestions please.

4. how much would be the bare minimum monthly expenture, so that me and wife can start saving, our idea was to have minimu 6000 AUD before we enter australia. Is it going to be enuf considering we might get a job in less than 3-4 months?


Your suggestions will help us in a long way

All the best to all travelling in Jan and Feb

Regards

VIjay


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> i am little worried about travel from sydney airport...the cab service i checked somewhere was very expensive..can someone suggest cheaper options?


Depends on where want to go. Sydeny is well connect with Metro as well..a full day adult tkct costs 32 AUD.

Airport Link : Sydney's Airport Train


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks viju...however, with luggage and all alone, i guess the metro would be difficult


----------



## CancerVenom (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone

i am planning to move to Sydney in Jan. Date not decided yet. I am from Bangalore.
anyone flying from Blore?

Regards.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

im also in bangalore..but flying from my home town kochi on feb 1st..
wer r u planning to stay in sydney


----------



## CancerVenom (Sep 27, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> im also in bangalore..but flying from my home town kochi on feb 1st..
> wer r u planning to stay in sydney


Good to know. nothing decided yet. have asked few of my friends if they can help me with any shared acco. how about you? have you booked your tickets and which airline?


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I am also from bangalore and is planning around Feb though am still waiting for my Grant letter.

Can we all get into a group


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@cancervenom...yes, i booked with singapore airlines on feb 1st, but from kochi...costed 38k, but overall reaches sydney in 13.5 hours...(only 55 mins layover at changi)


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> @cancervenom...yes, i booked with singapore airlines on feb 1st, but from kochi...costed 38k, but overall reaches sydney in 13.5 hours...(only 55 mins layover at changi)



Hi,

I am also planning to travel from Cochin to Sydney. 
How much is the checked in baggage allowed for Singapore airline. its 30 or 40.

Which is the best travel site for booking tickets.

Wish you all the very best!!

Thanks
REmya


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

for singapore airlines/silk air it is 40 for check in and 7 as cabin...
for srilankan and others , i guess it is 30...

i booked from yatra...
when are u travelling from kochi?

good luck to you too


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> for singapore airlines/silk air it is 40 for check in and 7 as cabin...
> for srilankan and others , i guess it is 30...
> 
> i booked from yatra...
> ...




Thanks for the details
We are planning to move by April 1st week.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ok...guys reaching sydney on feb 1st week, any ideas how the climate would be?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> ok...guys reaching sydney on feb 1st week, any ideas how the climate would be?


google will give you the most acurate info on weather. can only tell you it will be summer.


----------



## maheshbakali (May 17, 2014)

amol.pophale said:


> Guys, anyone moving to Sydney in Jan/Feb 2015?


Hi Buddy,

I am moving in Jan 15 last week


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

55 minutes layover at changi....now, ive started to get worried about it....is it manageable...i have to move from terminal 1 to terminal 2...
anyone with experiences?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> 55 minutes layover at changi....now, ive started to get worried about it....is it manageable...i have to move from terminal 1 to terminal 2...
> anyone with experiences?


Thats really not your problem. Once you are given boarding pass in your origin place itself its included with Singapore to Australia also. So u need not worry about that. They have to board you. Following the instructions in the terminal, u shud be absolutely fine


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i went through some online forums where it says 8 minutes walk from terminal 1 to terminal 2...
i hope it should be fine..


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

I am also planning to move to Sydney in jan, from Bangalore. wen r oder folks from bangalore planning to move.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

from bangalore, how are you sending your items to sydney..


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone here moving with family / wife to Sydney.
If so what's the plan for accommodation.


----------



## CancerVenom (Sep 27, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> @cancervenom...yes, i booked with singapore airlines on feb 1st, but from kochi...costed 38k, but overall reaches sydney in 13.5 hours...(only 55 mins layover at changi)


Congrats.. i think thats a very good deal. i could not book my tickets till last week (as i was out of town with no internet) and now i see that prices have soared. the cheapest i could see is with Malaysian which comes to 70K round trip. 

all the best to you.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@cancervenom...16th of january or february?


----------



## CancerVenom (Sep 27, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> @cancervenom...16th of january or february?


Sorry dude, forgot to mention that. its 16th Jan


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

sagar rana said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am also going to Sydney for MEM at UTS....and
> recently I found a few ppl and we have made a
> ...


Hi sagar, 

Could you send me the group name.


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> from bangalore, how are you sending your items to sydney..


I am moving alone right now. I don't have lot of stuff.


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

helloindia said:


> I am moving alone right now. I don't have lot of stuff.


Hi,

Which city are you flying from ?
I am from Delhi and flying on 21 Jan

Regards

Lalit


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which city are you flying from ?
> I am from Delhi and flying on 21 Jan
> ...


I m flyign 4m Bangalore on 23rd. Which flight and where r u planning to stay?


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

helloindia said:


> I m flyign 4m Bangalore on 23rd. Which flight and where r u planning to stay?


I have booked tickets with Air India.
Nothing confirmed for the accommodation yet, still hunting.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am planning to move by first week of April 2015.

_Still awaiting for the grant. CO has got allocated and has been asked for the PCC which is under progress._


----------



## preetin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, Me and my husband are leaving to Sydney on Jan 15th, anyone here form Bangalore ??


----------



## preetin (Jun 1, 2012)

sat1908 said:


> Flying from bangalore on jan 20th 2015!


Hi Sat,

I am from Bangalore, we are leaving on Jan 15th. Have you booked your accommodation??.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

from bangalore, but travelling from kochi on feb 1st


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey kingcantona, have you booked your accommodations. I am flying on 5th by Singapore airlibes

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

am also travelling by singapore airlines, on feb1st..but from kochi


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried to find jobs from here. But nothing has materialised yet! I'm planning to open NAB account and put some money into it so that I can access it once I am in Sydney. My wife will be joining me after 1-2 months.


Hi, I am also experiencing the same, i am trying for a transfer from my company and made a visit in August to meet entry deadline and still waiting. If it didnt work out, i plan to return Sydney by Mar-April which is a good time for new jobs with 5-6K AUD on hand
Could be sufficient to meet 3-4 month expenses and bring family once i get a job.
Does any one know about low cost accommodation in and around Sydney, youth hostel model or something like that?


----------



## Nitinshelar (Dec 30, 2014)

Balurp said:


> Hi, I am also experiencing the same, i am trying for a transfer from my company and made a visit in August to meet entry deadline and still waiting. If it didnt work out, i plan to return Sydney by Mar-April which is a good time for new jobs with 5-6K AUD on hand
> Could be sufficient to meet 3-4 month expenses and bring family once i get a job.
> Does any one know about low cost accommodation in and around Sydney, youth hostel model or something like that?


Hi Balurp,
I will suggest look accomodation in GUMTREE site . Also try to stay in CBD area Pyrmont or Ultimo will be a best option while job hunt.


----------



## echkay (Sep 23, 2012)

I am from Pune. I'll be flying from Mumbai on 15th January '15. I will reach Sydney on 18th Jan 2015.


----------



## Pawan_03 (May 13, 2014)

*Hi*



echkay said:


> I am from Pune. I'll be flying from Mumbai on 15th January '15. I will reach Sydney on 18th Jan 2015.


I am also from Pune, I am planning to move in March, we can catch up. Please let me know your email.


----------



## CancerVenom (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello preetin, sat1908

I am travelling from Blore on 15th Jan. i am flying via Malaysian airlines.. how about you?
what about accommodation?

Regards



preetin said:


> Hi Sat,
> 
> I am from Bangalore, we are leaving on Jan 15th. Have you booked your accommodation??.


----------



## preetin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Accomodation is yet to be booked. We found several of them but the landowners want us to be phsyicaly present for signing a bond. I also wrote to several indian accomodation rentals via gumtree last week but did not get a single response till now. our last option is to book a hotel room.


----------



## sprakash81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm Shyam, I've booked my flight tickets for 15Feb, Blore to Sydney. Please let me know if there is already a bangalore group, I'll be happy to join and pitch in.

Saw few names from bangalore area, @kingcantona, @cancervenom, @sdnath, @preetin. Open to share accomodation with anyone from India 

Happy new year!!


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

preetin said:


> Hi, Me and my husband are leaving to Sydney on Jan 15th, anyone here form Bangalore ??


Hi PreetiN, I am moving on 23rd Jan from Bangalore.


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> am also travelling by singapore airlines, on feb1st..but from kochi


Hi Kingcantona, how much was the ticket, is that one way or return included?
Are you moving to Sydney. Have you managed the accomodation yet?
I am from Tvm and planning to move by April


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

Nitinshelar said:


> Hi Balurp,
> I will suggest look accomodation in GUMTREE site . Also try to stay in CBD area Pyrmont or Ultimo will be a best option while job hunt.


Thanks Nitin, will check that


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

echkay said:


> I am from Pune. I'll be flying from Mumbai on 15th January '15. I will reach Sydney on 18th Jan 2015.


Hey echkay..I will be reaching on 24th Jan. Have you got any accomodation?


----------



## echkay (Sep 23, 2012)

helloindia said:


> Hey echkay..I will be reaching on 24th Jan. Have you got any accomodation?


I've taken post-landing services and I will be living with an Indian family for at least a couple of weeks. I will look for more affordable accommodation once I've settled in comfortably.


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

echkay said:


> I've taken post-landing services and I will be living with an Indian family for at least a couple of weeks. I will look for more affordable accommodation once I've settled in comfortably.


Ok..thz good...m also trying to reach indians thru gumtree, flatmates, and airbnb. But no one is respondng..


----------



## bsr (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
This is rani from Bangalore.I would also like to join the group.pls add me in this group and if any whatsapp group made


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Balurp said:


> Hi Kingcantona, how much was the ticket, is that one way or return included?
> Are you moving to Sydney. Have you managed the accomodation yet?
> I am from Tvm and planning to move by April


hello balurp,
yes, to sydney...not yet managed the accomodation, planning to stay with my brother when i reach..will start looking from there
i took one way, 38k from kochi to sydney...


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

helloindia said:


> Ok..thz good...m also trying to reach indians thru gumtree, flatmates, and airbnb. But no one is respondng..


Why dont you live in a hostel till you look for a job.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@sk2014..are hostels cheaper? and how to find one?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

echkay said:


> I've taken post-landing services and I will be living with an Indian family for at least a couple of weeks. I will look for more affordable accommodation once I've settled in comfortably.


How much do they charge?



> @sk2014..are hostels cheaper? and how to find one?


Hostel rates depend on the hostel and the facility they provide and room which you book.

Just go to hostelworld.com and search for hostels in the city where you want to go. Book the hostel, your card wont be charged. Once you show up at the hostel they will charge your card.

If you are living in a hostel you can use the common hostel kitchen to cook food which saves lot of money. Eating out is expensive specially when you don't have a job.

Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks sk2014..


----------



## krishofmla (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes moving to sydney on 1st feb. searching for an accomodation..


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

echkay said:


> I've taken post-landing services and I will be living with an Indian family for at least a couple of weeks. I will look for more affordable accommodation once I've settled in comfortably.


Post-landing service , is that from ur migration agent ?
Could you please share the way to do the same.

how much is approximate cost per week.


----------



## echkay (Sep 23, 2012)

remya2013 said:


> Post-landing service , is that from ur migration agent ?
> Could you please share the way to do the same.
> 
> how much is approximate cost per week.


Yes, post-landing services are being given by my migration consultant (Taurus Infotek) in Pune on behalf of their business partner who is based in Sydney. I'll be charged AUD 300 per week for accommodation.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

echkay said:


> Yes, post-landing services are being given by my migration consultant (Taurus Infotek) in Pune on behalf of their business partner who is based in Sydney. I'll be charged AUD 300 per week for accommodation.



Thanks for the details.
Good to know that you are also from Pune. 
We are also from pune and moving to Sydeny in april 1st week.


Which area/suburb you are going to stay. Are you moving with family / alone.

Wish you all the very best for your travel n new life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I will be flying from Delhi to Sydney with Qantas via Singapore on 23rd Jan. I have managed accommodation with a family in liverpool suburb though but its a long story how i ended up there. But won't be staying with them too long.... So anyone interested, we may team up.


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

sdnath said:


> Hi sagar,
> 
> Could you send me the group name.



Hi Kindly share the Whatsapp Bangalore Group name....


cheers
Vinay


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello friends,

Finally after lot of efforts, i got one accommodation in Sydney. Anyone who is having problem in finding accommodation can try ExecutiveLife.com.au . One of my connection on Linkedin suggested this site to me. His experience was good. I also got one place to stay through them. They are charging 212/wk for stay.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

We have one room to share in parramatta , Sydney cbd from 18/01 onwards. You will also get a seperate bathroom adjacent to room. We are a south indian family with a 5 yr old son. The flat is a brand new build 3 min walk from train station and malls. We are looking for a female..rent 215 incl all bills. Pl contact 0452333185


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am travelling on 14 Feb to Sydney. Will be happy to share the accommodation if anyone is looking for a flatmate.

Thanks,
Sandhar


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried to find jobs from here. But nothing has materialised yet! I'm planning to open NAB account and put some money into it so that I can access it once I am in Sydney. My wife will be joining me after 1-2 months.


Hi any luck in securing a job? I am planning to move in Feb....really want to have an idea about the job market.
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## Meeena (Feb 10, 2015)

sid.sami said:


> Hi any luck in securing a job? I am planning to move in Feb....really want to have an idea about the job market.
> Regards,
> Sid.


Hi Sid
Its tough to get a office Job here


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi sandhar13...have u found accomodation yet? what areas are u looking for?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Meeena said:


> Hi Sid
> Its tough to get a office Job here


hi meeena, what jobs are easy, bdw..


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi meeena, what jobs are easy, bdw..



It's quite difficult to say "what jobs are easy". With enough searching you could easily get a cleaner/dish-washer/labour job quickly but the emphasis here is on searching, more searching and even more searching.

In terms of jobs relevant to your chosen profession, it depends upon what your skill sets / skill-levels are, your level of experience and whether you can communicate correctly and effectively.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I am also planning to move to Sydney/Melbourne this year based on where I find a job. I am from Pune, India

Regards
Santosh


----------



## hawk eye (Apr 3, 2015)

Good time to move. Enjoy!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hello guys. .. those of who moved in January and February, please share your experience. How are you people doing?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I applied on 30.01.15 but still no co contacted? Is it bad symptom?


----------



## sat1908 (Nov 12, 2014)

I was fortunate in terms of job.. It worked out from my Indian company at the last moment and they sent me to Melbourne.. Coming to finding a job, it took my wife 2 months to find a job here.. She had 6 years of IT work ex.. So if u r good at something then u get a good value here.. One main thing is u need to be very confident here.. That is the key in finding a job here.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sat1908 said:


> I was fortunate in terms of job.. It worked out from my Indian company at the last moment and they sent me to Melbourne.. Coming to finding a job, it took my wife 2 months to find a job here.. She had 6 years of IT work ex.. So if u r good at something then u get a good value here.. One main thing is u need to be very confident here.. That is the key in finding a job here.


Congrats!

Could provide few more details for your wife's job search? Was it tough getting interview calls or clearing the interviews was a hurdle during the two months?


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hello balurp,
> yes, to sydney...not yet managed the accomodation, planning to stay with my brother when i reach..will start looking from there
> i took one way, 38k from kochi to sydney...


Hi, I believe you were in Sydney from last 2 months. Can you please share you job search experience. I am also started but responses are very less.

Thank you
Balu


----------



## bsr (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
Please add me in the whatsapp group.I am also travelling to sydney in June.Please private message me the number


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

Please add me too..i have just reached Sydney,,,,please pm ur number



bsr said:


> Hi,
> Please add me in the whatsapp group.I am also travelling to sydney in June.Please private message me the number


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is there any1 with 60 points software engineer who applied for NSW and got nomination?


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I want to know chances of getting nomination from NSW?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys, I am planning to come to Sydney in October 2015. Any good plans for getting the Job there?. Please msg me at <[B]SNIP[/B]> or add me in some group. We will meet at Sydney guys!!!

*Please don't include personal information in your posts - it's for you own protection! 

It's also not allowed -see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## rehmanmdm (May 22, 2015)

I am also coming to Sydney on Oct 30th. Please let me know we can share accomodation?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

rehmanmdm said:


> I am also coming to Sydney on Oct 30th. Please let me know we can share accomodation?


Please send me the private message to discuss further. Did you find any Job in Sydney?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

What is the best time to move to sydney. I am planning to move in 1st week of April. How will be the job market in April?


----------

